# Prayers Needed Please!!!!!



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm on heading off to get Peanuts ultrasound. I am SOOOO nervous!! My stomach has a big knot in it and I had to take a xanax last night to calm down and sleep. Please pray that it's not serious and he will be fine!!!! He is so little to be so sick. Wish us luck and thanks in advance for your good vibes!!!!


----------



## louiseelizabeth (Jan 7, 2008)

rayer: Your in our thoughts and prayers, best of luck


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm praying for a positive ultraound result for little Peanut Maggie! rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

Will be praying!!!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I'll be praying for little peanut! rayer: rayer: rayer: 
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

You and Peanut are in my thoughts


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

rayer: Praying for you and for peanut rayer:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

:grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

:grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Praying for good news.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

We are sending warm thoughts and prayers your way for positive news. :grouphug:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'll be thinking of you two all day and watching for good news.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh I know these tests can be so stressful. be assured little peanut is in my prayers for a good news report! rayer:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: I hope little Peanut will be ok.


----------



## nonesuchandnadu (Mar 4, 2007)

Lots of prayers rayer: for little Peanut; fingers and toes crossed, too.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

I'll be praying for little Peanut!


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

in our prayers rayer:


----------



## villemo (Aug 21, 2006)




----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

You and little Peanut are in my prayers :grouphug: Jill


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'll be thinking about you two today.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

You know I'll be thinking of you until you post good news. rayer: 
:grouphug: to you and Peanut.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

rayer: Prayers being sent for positive news . Sarah


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

rayer: Praying for lil Peanut!!! rayer: I hope that the ultrasound goes smoothly and you get to the bottom of whats wrong with Peanut!!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:grouphug: rayer: Praying and hoping everything goes will with little Peanut. rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

:grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers for Peanut.

[attachment=34498:big_hug.gif]


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

You and Peanut are in our thoughts. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Praying for Peanut and checking in to see if there is any word yet.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Of course we will be praying for lil Peanut! Please post an update soon, Im worried... :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Lots of prayers for Peanut. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I was just checking in to see if there was any news. I'll keep on praying and keeping you in my thoughts. :grouphug:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

rayer: rayer:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heavenly Father I ask that you would touch little Peanut, and that the ultrasound would show the vets what is going on in his little body. I know Lord you work miracles and I ask that you would heal Peanut. I ask this all in the name of Jesus Christ my Lord Amen


----------



## aprdh (Oct 21, 2007)

I will pray for Peanut. rayer:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I' m back and everything is still very much up in the air. Peanut had his ultrasound and it looked like he was going to have MVD. He had blood flowing into his liver fine then the radiologist got to the other side and said "what the heck is this?"  That didn't sound promising so I said "what do you mean what the heck is this?" He went on to tell me that there was perfect flow into his liver but he had a least 1 shunt on his left side of the liver and another vessel going around it????? He had never seen anything like it. :bysmilie: He went to go confer with the surgeon but he was in surgery. He read Dr. Centers paper which I convienantly had with me and made a copy to show the surgeon which by the way studied at Cornell. Here are his sonographic findings:

Liver:small, normal shape and archeticture. Portal vessels are noted with flow demonstrated on power color doppler.
Gall Bladder: fine
Spleen: fine
Left & right kidney: fine
Prostate: fine
Bladder normal size, shape & architecture with mutiple crystals present.
Mid-abdomen: no masses or free fluid seen. There appears to be one or more abnormal vessels between the portal vien and post cava *and these may rete in the lesser omental area*.

Assessment: Suspect portosystemic shunt. :smcry: 

So I am waiting for the surgeon to look at the ultrasound and give his opinion. More than likely he will have exploratory surgery very soon.  

Does anyone know what the bold is????? :smhelp: Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Oh Maggie I am so sorry you and Peanut have to go through this. My prayers are with you two and your family.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and little Peanut. rayer: rayer: 

Debbie


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Maggie I'm so sorry. I don't have any advice nor can I help to decipher what the terminology in bold print means.
But I am so sorry you were not given better news. Continued prayers for you and Peanut. :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Maggie, God's in the miracle business, we are all praying hang in there


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry Maggie-I will continue to pray for little Peanut rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I am so sorry. If number of people praying for Peanuts is any indication, then Peanuts will be fine!

:grouphug: 
Cyndi


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I don't know a lot about these terms but believe that "Rete" refers to a "network" of nerves, blood vessels etc.

This may help understand the "omental" as think it is referring to the 'omentum'
lesser omentum a peritoneal fold joining the lesser curvature of the stomach and the first part of the duodenum to the porta hepatis.

I'm sure when the surgeon views the results he will be able to explain it all to you. 
Praying for your baby!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry you are having to go through this with your Peanut! We will continue to keep you in our thoughts and prayers :grouphug:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

This is a great page for understanding liver shunts. At least my hubby now understands why and where all his money is going and why we have to fix it. Pictures work wonders.

http://www.vetsurgerycentral.com/pss.htm


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

rayer: rayer: I am praying for sweet little peanut rayer: rayer:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

* :smcry: :smcry: little, tiny sweet peanut. please get well soon!!!
I will pray for peanut rayer:*


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Zoe and Bella and I are saying prayers rayer: for Peanut, and your family too.

:grouphug: 

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

I am so sorry! I would definitely look into the Unveristy of Tennesee, especially if this is something that the dr. has never seen before. Dr. Tobias is a liver shunt expert. I could give you the email to her assistant who answers very quickly. I emailed them when I was unsure about Louis.

I'm sure Dr. Jaime will know what the bold means.

rayer: rayer: I will pray for you and Peanut rayer: rayer:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> I am so sorry! I would definitely look into the Unveristy of Tennesee, especially if this is something that the dr. has never seen before. Dr. Tobias is a liver shunt expert. I could give you the email to her assistant who answers very quickly. I emailed them when I was unsure about Louis.
> 
> I'm sure Dr. Jaime will know what the bold means.
> 
> rayer: rayer: I will pray for you and Peanut rayer: rayer:[/B]



Yes can you pm it to me? The radiologist was the one that was dumbfounded by it since he had very good blood flow into his liver????


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

gosh, i'm sorry to hear about peanut. :grouphug:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I just found this topic. I will be praying for sweet little Peanut. I am sorry to hear that exploratory surgery is necessary. It's such a scary thought, but we're all praying like crazy. Big hugs to you, and please let us know anything else you learn about Peanut's condition.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Maggie, there is contact information for Dr. Tobias on this link I sent you in the other thread.

http://www.vet.utk.edu/clinical/sacs/shunt/faq.shtml

[attachment=34505:big_hug.gif]


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

We will continue to pray for Peanut. I'm so sorry that you still do not have definitive answer. I hope that the surgeon will get back to you asap! :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Just saw your post...will definitely add Peanut to my prayers...


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

oh, I'm so sorry!
We shall keep little Peanut and you in our prayers!


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

Praying for peanuts


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

rayer: I hope Peanut finds treatment for this problem . Sarah


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

"one or more abnormal vessels between the portal vien and post cava *and these may rete in the lesser omental area*."

what that basically means is close to the liver their appears to be more than one shunting vessel but then further down as he followed the vessels they mesh into one vessel.


in a way this is good....like we talked about before....if its surgical though risky it will fix him. i will be thinking of u and peanut :grouphug:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: 

Tina


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

rayer: rayer: :wub: Prayers and crossed fingers for your Peanut.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

We want to add our prayers for Peanut's complete recovery to great health. 

God bless,
Melanie


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm sorry the news wasn't better Maggie. :grouphug:


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

:grouphug: I'm so sorry about little Peanut. :grouphug: 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Maggie, I'm checkin in to see how little Peanut is doing, I worry so.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

rayer: rayer: rayer: 
For peanut and good health.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Just checking.......Hoping for any good news. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Still keeping you and Peanut in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

all of you are in my prayers rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

The radiologist just called and he spoke with the surgeon. They aren't sure if it's fixable because 1st. there is another vessel that leads to no where or into the stomach and he can't tell by the ultrasound since the stomach is full of gas. 2nd he is baffled that P still has a significant amount of blood flow into his liver with that shunt present. The only thing he says we can do is exploratory surgery without any guarantees. It runs $2,000-$3,000 for the exploratory. I am going to email Dr. Tobias assistant to see if they have any ideas or if they are willing to see him. Thanks for all the well wishes and prayers.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

* :bysmilie: ohhh dear. please little peanut. get well.

so you will have to wait for more results?

rayer: rayer: I will continue to pray for the little sweetheart*


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

It is good there is good blood flow to the liver. I wonder if he would need surgery in that event? It will be good to get another opinion. :grouphug: Hugs to you and P. :grouphug:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Yes, I agree with Dee, great that there is good blood flow to the liver and a second opinion is definitely in order before surgery. Hugs to you all :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I agree that a second opinion would be a help to make a decision. meanwhile prayers are going out for little Peanut!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry. I hope a 2nd opinion brings you better news. I'll keep Peanut in my prayers. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> The radiologist just called and he spoke with the surgeon. They aren't sure if it's fixable because 1st. there is another vessel that leads to no where or into the stomach and he can't tell by the ultrasound since the stomach is full of gas. 2nd he is baffled that P still has a significant amount of blood flow into his liver with that shunt present. The only thing he says we can do is exploratory surgery without any guarantees. It runs $2,000-$3,000 for the exploratory. I am going to email Dr. Tobias assistant to see if they have any ideas or if they are willing to see him. Thanks for all the well wishes and prayers.[/B]


Talk to the specialist. Especially concerning the liver. I hope things turn out for the better. Our bodies are very unique and take care of us.
Tina


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

[attachment=34539:big_hug.gif]

Yes, do contact Dr. Tobias since the surgeon is baffled. I pray she has some answers.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Awwwww, Maggie, know that you have been on my mind since day one when he first became ill and you will be in my thoughts and prayers until little Mr. P is on his way to recovery. Hang in there girlfriend...............I'm here for you day or night! :wub: :wub: 

I hope the exploratory surgery goes well and he has a quick recovery. He's a spunky little fellow. Licks and puppy cuddles from Kallie, Brandy and Toby! A special pat and cuddle from me!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:bysmilie: Im really sorry about little Peanut. I hope and pray you find answers and that 
he will be ok. Hope the surgery goes well and he is in my thoughts and prayers rayer:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Hugs and prayers from Bob, Marsha and The Boyz


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Poor Peanut
He is in my thoughts and prayers. Look after yourself too.


----------



## kelkiss5 (Jul 14, 2007)

OMG how awful for you and wee Peanut Maggie. Am so sorry to hear what you are going threw. Peanut is such a wee bright spark, I sure hope he gets through all this. My thoughts and prayers are with you, I hope the surgery goes well.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm new around here but I also wanted to tell you that you are in my thoughts and prayers, too. My former dog was sickly all her life and I understand.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Hugs to you and Mr. Peanut. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm sorry Peanut is going through this. I hope that positive solutions are found soon.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Maggie I am so sorry for what Peanut and you are going through. You both will remain in my thoughts and prayers. If you ever need anything you have my number and I am here. :grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: 

Please take care of yourself. :grouphug:


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

((hugs))


----------

